# T-98 armour test



## mineman65 (Nov 27, 2005)

Chinese Army testing T-98 against missile attack: HERE  (1,35 MB)


----------



## Drone_pilot (Nov 27, 2005)

Looks like a kill to me.

what type of missile was that, it looked a lot like a Milan

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/events/images/MilanMissile.jpg


----------



## mineman65 (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't have any info about the missile and that's one reason why one should not make any conclusions about the effectiveness of type 98 armour. After the hit tank looks like there's no damage (only some smoke), but can't tell how things are inside. I doubt that Type 98 could survive Javelin hit. 

Did some research and the missile could be HJ-8. Look HERE


----------

